# I came across a comment on taiji chin na... and would deeply appreciate



## TSDTexan (Nov 1, 2015)

Some insight as to what is being said. Specifically towards the end when the chin na tech "covering elbows" is talked about with regard to surprising wing chun guys.

This is from a multiple person discussion, and this poster is talking with Dan Djurdjevic.

_I am reluctant to call it Xiao Chan because I really understand "xiao chan" to be a spiral in the opposite direction from what you presented. As such, the way I learned it anyways, it's applied against a cross arm grab as shown more commonly in moves like "Needle At Sea Bottom" or in Baji's move called..."xiao chan". 

For a same side grab I have had all sorts of success with a technique called "triple covering elbows". It's "triple" just because our Taiji form repeats it 3 times in a row. Instead of spiraling the hand around, you can place the free hand on top and just roll your elbow over in a movement very similar to an overhand elbow strike. 

*I like the "covering elbow" version because the other guy doesn't even need to grab you. He just needs to place his palm anywhere on your forearm and press.* I've had great luck applying it because so many people, especially in southern styles, are specifically trained to check the elbow. WC guys fall into this trap all the time. They think they are going to pak sau your arm across your centerline and instead get nikkyo'd to their knees. _





_The end posture in the form though is this_: (TSDTexan says..see above photo...)
_You generally won't get that low in application because waaaaaay before then the other guy is already tapping. But the arm position is about right._

So are there any videos or references to "covering elbow" that anyone can point to... or just give me a run down_?
_
Am I understanding that when the recipient puts his hand on the forearm to shove, a covering hand wraps and the defender simply lowers their center quickly?
Or is it something else altogether?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 2, 2015)

I got a little lost, but my best guess is, of course, you just drop your height.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 2, 2015)

If I'm reading his explanation correctly... pin, trap, drop ... that's the progression to use the techniques & he's right in that you wouldn't have to be that low to make it go. It would happen much earlier in the contest.


----------



## TSDTexan (Nov 10, 2015)

Ah... I found it. GURO Dan Inosanto was giving some documentary video and breakdown. 
So at about the 5:17 min sec mark we see the covered elbow that JKD appropriated from Taichi.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 10, 2015)

Are we talking about this wrist lock?


----------



## TSDTexan (Nov 10, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> View attachment 19621
> 
> Are we talking about this lock?


Well... not exactly.  In your 'ideo the guy already grabbed the wrist of the guy doing the elbow lock... but it is sorta like that.
In the other one the lock recipient was not grabbing the wrist but trying to palm slap/push a forearm out of the centerline to make way for a strike. Its called a pak sao. But civering elbow us a great counter.


----------

